# Flourite Black vs Flourite Black Sand and Detritus



## Harry Muscle (Oct 17, 2007)

Looking for anyone who has experience with both Flourite (any color I guess technically) and Flourite Black Sand. Is there a significant difference in how much "junk" (or detritus) stays on top of the sand vs any of it sinking in-between the grains of the normal flourite?

Or in other words, would you say that a tank with Flourite Black Sand is significantly more work to keep clean cause everything (ie: dead plants, etc.) stays on top of the sand, however, in a tank with normal Flourite it simply sinks in-between the grains. Or would you say they are more or less the same?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

With the sand, any food, or fecal matter will rest on the surface, and it will not sink in unless the fish buries it. There is not much of a difference I think.


----------

